# Converting a ramp to a step in trailer



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I have just bought a 2 horse, bumper pull trailer with a ramp and the ramp is really heavy for me to lift. It is an older trailer but in very good condition. Is it possible to have this trailer converted to a step in probably with double doors with hinges on the sides and fastening in the middle? My mechanic is looking for a stronger spring to put on the ramp and that may work but I still wonder about converting it.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Google your make, model and year of the trailer and rear ramp assist spring....

Say....

_Where can I get a rear assist ramp spring for a 1987 Kingston 2 horse trailer?_

Put in your information as accurately as possible with and start a search for it.

When the proper spring is attached that ramp should not be heavier to lift than a western saddle feels in your arms....

Good luck.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

It will be pricy to change.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Cheaper to get a spring fitted to the existing ramp or even a new lighter spring assisted ramp than to alter to a step up


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

This is a DIY job only. If you have to pay someone, it's too much money. 

That said, if I end up keeping my trailer, the ramp will be replaced with doors because the floor is done in the ramp anyway. If I have to take it off to replace the floor and also put another wrap on the springs to make it easier to lift, it's just as easy to put doors on instead. However, I have looked at the steel where the door hinges would be mounted and planned it all out. MDH would do the welding and I'd be the gofer and grinder. We also have a fair amount of steel around here at any given time, so I wouldn't be buying all new steel.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks for all your replys and information. I think I know where I can get a spring so I guess that's what I will try first and see if it makes it easier to lift the ramp.
Just wondered if anyone else had this conversion done. It would not be a DIY by us so as you say pricey.


----------

